# Big Island Luau



## rmb (Dec 23, 2007)

Booked for a week at KCR II this July and have never done a luau.  Not interested to do one on any other island.... what is your recommendation for a great luau on the BI?  Samantha on Travel Channel once reviewed a luau at a resort in Kona that is old-style Hawaii - no phones, no tv's, etc... and the luau was highly rated.  Also the Sheraton south of Kona seems to get high marks.  Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## akdeweyj (Dec 23, 2007)

rmb said:


> Booked for a week at KCR II this July and have never done a luau.  Not interested to do one on any other island.... what is your recommendation for a great luau on the BI?  Samantha on Travel Channel once reviewed a luau at a resort in Kona that is old-style Hawaii - no phones, no tv's, etc... and the luau was highly rated.  Also the Sheraton south of Kona seems to get high marks.  Any suggestions are appreciated.



Island Breeze Productions http://www.islandbreezeluau.com/ puts on two very good luau's ~ a big one at the King Kamehameha Hotel in Kona & a smaller, more expensive one at the Moana Loa Hotel in Waikoloa. Both are very entertaining & fun to watch.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 23, 2007)

The "best" luau on the Big Island, and most likely the one you are describing is the one at the Kona Village Resort.

http://www.konavillage.com/luau.aspx


----------



## starlifter (Dec 23, 2007)

*Here are some pics that I took in August at the Island Breeze Luau.*

Rated the best lü'au on the Big Island by visitors travel writers and kama'äina local residents.The Island Breeze Lü'au is held under the stars on the historic grounds of King Kamehameha's Kona Beach Hotel. The hotel is located adjacent to the pier in Kailua Bay, within walking distance of many visitor accommodations in Kailua Kona.


----------



## FFUNCO (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi, I have been to the following luaus on the Big Island:
1) Island Breeze - Dec, 2005
2) Royal Kona Resort - Nov, 2007
3) Waikoloa Beach Marriott - Nov, 2007

1) I thought it was ok; nothing special.  The grounds are very plain but near the water / boat docks.  The food was ok but #2 and #3 was much better.
2) It was raining and they brought the show inside.  The food was good and we were right against the stage.  They did take the food away pretty quickly and some of us did not get seconds.  The tables were long not-sturdy narrow tables with plastic tablecloths.  The show was ok but just the place / tables needed upgrading.  It was also very warm under the hotel cover.
3) This is the place to go out of the three except you may have to drive 20 - 30 miles to Waikoloa from Kona.  The hotel is very nice so the grounds are also.  Tables are round and fit 10 people so a little tight.  The show and food were good and the they the food out pretty much for the whole time.  They did have to run back to get food a few times to restock when low so there was a little delay.

So in order of preference:
Food - pick #2 or #3
Setting - pick #1 or #3.  #3 is better
Location - #3
Dancing - all were good
Music - hard to compare since they were all ok
Host - #3
Parking - #1 / 2 (get ticket validated).  #3 - park and just leave, no fee
Hotel Base Quality - #3, then #2, then #1.

I did notice that some of the performers were at #2 and #3.  They had the same "fire" guy at #2 and #3.  I can't remember the performers from #1 since it was 2 years ago.

I hope this helps but if I went back . . .#3 definitely would be my first choice. . . then if I wanted to try a different one; I would go with a completely different place than #1 or 2 (not that they were bad).


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 24, 2007)

I have done the Island Breeze at the King K. Hotel twice (April 06 and Sept 07) and enjoyed it both times.  The show was actually updated too between the two visits.

I have also done others on the Big Island (2000) and can't really remember them as being any better than the Island Breeze.

In 2007, they had a 25% off coupon in the Hawaii Entertainment Book.  Not sure if they are still advertising there or not.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Dec 24, 2007)

Have doen the Island Breeze at Kona and the one up at Waikoloa. Enjoyed both.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Dec 25, 2007)

I did the Island Breeze at the King K hotel about 18 months ago. In my book it was decent....not great, not horrible. If you decide to go look for 25% discount coupons that are everywhere. That puts it in the $50pp range which is reasonable for luau prices. Keep in mind the luau at the Kona Hawaiian Village will be about twice that. It gets great reviews from Samantha and Big Island Revealed and I almost went just so I could see the grounds at KHV but couldn't see spending $100pp plus drinks. That would have to be a darn good luau!


----------

